
I’m sick of Chrome eating all my RAM – it's time for me to ditch it for Firefox - fourmii
https://www.techradar.com/au/news/im-sick-of-chrome-eating-all-my-ram-its-time-for-me-to-ditch-it-for-firefox-or-even-edge
======
merricksb
Discussed earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20856836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20856836)

------
jeroenhd
You know what eats up RAM? Having auto-playing videos, translucent overlays
and Javascript.

Techradar takes 65MiB of RAM to display, including ad blocking by pi-hole and
several add-ons. Hacker News takes a bit more than four. Sure, Firefox will
eat less RAM, but with sites like these, any browser will eat RAM like crazy.

Want to stop browsers from eating RAM? Make better websites. No news website
should require 6MiB of RAM just to store Javascript.

~~~
desireco42
^^^^ This!

How about we strip all the crap first and then complain.

------
bootlooped
Not a good quality article I don't think. It's just venting and opinion, there
is no data or insights.

And I have bad news for the author: Firefox is usually the #1 consumer of RAM
on my machine.

------
iwalton3
Most modern websites end up allocating an absurd amount of RAM. Although there
are certainly some that are more lightweight.

I have found that Firefox uses less RAM than Chrome for my workloads. That
being said, if you have limited RAM, the amount used by either is still
extremely high. I suggest installing Auto Tab Discard [1] for Firefox or The
Great Suspender [2] for Chrome. These will allow you to discard tabs and
reload them later without closing them. Please do note that any state on the
page, aside from scroll position, will be lost. This usually includes text
entered into complicated forms.

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/auto-tab-
disc...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/auto-tab-discard/) [2]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en)

------
purple_ducks
Author's using Windows..

Latest FF on Windows seems to have issues with rendering.

Loading up posts on old.reddit.com leads to the DOM glitching after a few
seconds and elements disappearing.

Happens frequently on pages with lots of comments. Something glitchy going on.

~~~
AstralStorm
Your graphics driver is likely faulty, as I have not noticed any such issue
with AMD Radeon Vega 64.

Try toggling GPU acceleration off in settings.

------
taurath
People who complain are always the ones with 100+ tabs at all times. Just use
bookmarks

~~~
AstralStorm
It just takes one. With Gmail open.

------
partingshots
I would switch to Firefox if they managed to support the basically unlimited
amount of tabs I can open on Chrome without any slowdown or degradation.

There's probably a better way to manage it, but when you're going down the
rabbit hole of stackexchange and Google to try and figure something out, it's
an extremely invaluable tool for me personally.

~~~
timbit42
I always have 7 Firefox windows open across 4 virtual desktops with over 100
tabs across them. Never crashes on Linux and never eats all my 16 GB of RAM.
Right now it's using about 4 GB of RAM. When I run Chromium in 1 window with 4
tabs, within hours it's using all available RAM and the tabs start crashing,
one at a time, as they fail to allocate more RAM.

